

Ask HN: Visiting LA, want to know the tech neighbourhoods - kehers

I am visiting LA end of the month and would love to know areas where I will be close to the tech scene.
======
staunch
There's an app for that: [http://www.represent.la/](http://www.represent.la/)

The data may be out of date, I don't know, but you can clearly see where the
highest concentrations are. Near the beach in Santa Monica/Venice is what I
consider the epicenter.

------
atsaloli
There's more happening on the West Side but also Downtown and a few other
pockets. See [http://www.lageeks.org/](http://www.lageeks.org/) which has a
tech events calendar.

If you are in Marina Del Rey and would like to meet up for lunch, let me know.

~~~
kehers
I'd love to! Are you on Twitter?

~~~
atsaloli
Great! My email is in my profile.

------
palidanx
Definitely one area is around Coloft [http://coloft.com/](http://coloft.com/)
in Santa Monica.

